# Power steering problem



## USAF's GTO (Jul 14, 2009)

alright here is my first post. it of course had to be a problem one. 

my power steering has been going out for a little while now I was just wondering if there is a sure fire way to tell if its my pump or the rack and pinion. there is a very slow leak some where that I can't seem to locate. here is another piece of info; when the car is cold the power steering works fine... but when it warms up it starts to whine. any help or suggestions would be great!:seeya:


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

The whining could be from low fluid. If it is full and still wines it could be the pump. Definitely locate that leak. Be sure to check the fluid lines down at the bottom by the radiator(there's a cooler up there), there have been lots of folks with leaks there.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a rack from my 04 with 30k miles on it. I only took it off for a close ratio one. It is all cleaned up and sitting in my garage if you need it. $125 + shipping. I know new ones go for 600+

I haven't heard too many things about the racks failing except with some long tubes awhile back. I belive it was Pacesetter V1s.


----------



## USAF's GTO (Jul 14, 2009)

alright this weekend I'll take her apart and see if I can't find that leak or see it its the rack. and thanks for the suggestions guys!


----------



## Acoen (Aug 19, 2009)

USAF's GTO said:


> alright here is my first post. it of course had to be a problem one.
> 
> my power steering has been going out for a little while now I was just wondering if there is a sure fire way to tell if its my pump or the rack and pinion. there is a very slow leak some where that I can't seem to locate. here is another piece of info; when the car is cold the power steering works fine... but when it warms up it starts to whine. any help or suggestions would be great!:seeya:


Are you seeing a leak anywhere? If not, I had the same kind of issue with my 1986 Buick Grand National. When she was cold she would sound fine, but when warm or under load it would whine. Check your return line and fluid level. It was a problem with the reservoir and return line. Most were replaced with the 87 design under warranty....The simple fix, Lucas power steering additive...Works wonders. Change your fluid and add the Luas power steering stop leak and conditioner. Works like a charm....


----------

